# Have you received a "free gift" from Amazon??????



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2016)

This past Friday, I had logged in to Amazon and was going to purchase 40 lbs. of cat litter. I combined the litter and her food but still, it wasn't enough to amount to the limit I needed to get "free shipping". I don't have Prime because it's cheaper for me to use the "free shipping" options than to pay the Prime membership. I just don't order enough for it to be worthwhile. So, rather than adding something I didn't need, I checked Ebay and there were some sellers there that had it cheaper in the long run with free shipping. So, I ordered from Ebay instead. Today, I was watching tv and thought I heard a vehicle outside. I looked out and there was the mail truck. I thought that Ebay must use Sunday shipping via the mail also but once I got it opened up, I see a gift receipt from Amazon. I logged into my Amazon account, and so far, I haven't been charged for anything. I may be too suspicious but these days, you can never tell. Have any of you that shop on Amazon received a free gift from there? I am still in shock!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2016)

Nope, April. I'd like to get a gift though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2016)

No, but with the amount I spend on Amazon I deserve a big one!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 14, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> No, but with the amount I spend on Amazon I deserve a big one!



I'm still suspicious! Usually, if it's too good to be true it isn't, so I'm not convinced yet, that it is really free. That's why I asked here. I thought maybe if someone had it to happen with them, they could tell me about it. I guess time will tell or at least my next credit card statement will.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> I'm still suspicious! Usually, if it's too good to be true it is, so I'm not convinced yet, that it is really free. That's why I asked here. I thought maybe if someone had it to happen with them, they could tell me about it. I guess time will tell or at least my next credit card statement will.



I've never received one but I have received a small online credit due to purchasing some item.  Can't remember what.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 14, 2016)

Contact customer service at Amazon and ask.   I've found its easier to google the web address than look through all the other stuff.


----------



## nitelite (Aug 14, 2016)

April, What is the "gift receipt" for? Did you receive the items that you were going to order? I'm confused


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 14, 2016)

Ahh.....40lbs. of cat litter, huh? That's one big cat!! I'm curious as to why you don't get the litter at your neighborhood grocery store. I'm not a fan of lugging bags of litter around, either. But I do it.
Rick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> This past Friday, I had logged in to Amazon and was going to purchase 40 lbs. of cat litter. I combined the litter and her food but still, it wasn't enough to amount to the limit I needed to get "free shipping". I don't have Prime because it's cheaper for me to use the "free shipping" options than to pay the Prime membership. I just don't order enough for it to be worthwhile. So, rather than adding something I didn't need, I checked Ebay and there were some sellers there that had it cheaper in the long run with free shipping. So, I ordered from Ebay instead. Today, I was watching tv and thought I heard a vehicle outside. I looked out and there was the mail truck. I thought that Ebay must use Sunday shipping via the mail also but once I got it opened up, I see a gift receipt from Amazon. I logged into my Amazon account, and so far, I haven't been charged for anything. I may be too suspicious but these days, you can never tell. Have any of you that shop on Amazon received a free gift from there? I am still in shock!



Are you saying Amazon sent you the litter for free ?? Did you order from Ebay ??


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Contact customer service at Amazon and ask.   I've found its easier to google the web address than look through all the other stuff.



That's what I want to do but of course, there was not a phone #, etc. included in the package and looking for it on their web site is like "looking for a needle in a haystack". I had thought I would google this morning for their customer service #.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Are you saying Amazon sent you the litter for free ?? Did you order from Ebay ??



Well, right now, I'm still not sure but the package included a gift receipt and a web address telling me to send a thank you note. It has the order ID, etc. which I didn't place. I checked my account online and it doesn't show this package ordered. I ordered from Ebay. I don't mind getting 40 lbs. free but I want to make sure I'm not being charged for something I didn't order! This has bugged me to death. I asked my son-in-law about it and he also thought it was strange and had never heard of it. They order from Amazon all the time. When and if I find out, I'll update everyone.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2016)

It is FREE!!!!!!! I finally found a customer service # and was able to talk with a live person. She assured me it was free. She said "It is a free gift for you". She didn't say why but that doesn't matter to me and I wasn't going to ask. I was going to get off as quick as I could before they changed their mind! Now if someone ask me if I've heard of it, I can say "Yes".


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

AprilSun said:


> It is FREE!!!!!!! I finally found a customer service # and was able to talk with a live person. She assured me it was free. She said "It is a free gift for you". She didn't say why but that doesn't matter to me and I wasn't going to ask. I was going to get off as quick as I could before they changed their mind! Now if someone ask me if I've heard of it, I can say "Yes".



Wow!  How do I do that?!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Ahh.....40lbs. of cat litter, huh? That's one big cat!! I'm curious as to why you don't get the litter at your neighborhood grocery store. I'm not a fan of lugging bags of litter around, either. But I do it.
> Rick



They don't sell this brand at my neighborhood grocery stores and it doesn't boil in dust, plus, it's cheaper online than other brands in the stores. I was getting 18 lbs but then I noticed the 40 lbs. were just a few dollars more and you get more for your money this way. The first time I got it, I received 2 coupons from the company itself for 2 free 40 lbs bags. I used them and my grandson got them for me and brought them in. It helps to have strong grandsons!


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Wow!  How do I do that?!



LOL!! If I knew, I would tell you. All I did was change my mind about ordering from them because I don't have prime and my order wasn't going to amount to enough to get the "free shipping". There was no way I was going to pay shipping for 40 lbs. of cat litter or 40 lbs. of anything!


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 15, 2016)

I had no idea Amazon would do that and lucky you for being the recipient. I imagine by telling everyone about it, it's the free advertising they were hoping for. I wonder if they'll follow up with a discount Prime membership offer to you.

There's a chance that they were able to track via cookies that you went from their site to EBay.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 15, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I had no idea Amazon would do that and lucky you for being the recipient. I imagine by telling everyone about it, it's the free advertising they were hoping for. I wonder if they'll follow up with a discount Prime membership offer to you.
> 
> There's a chance that they were able to track via cookies that you went from their site to EBay.



I have been wondering if they are going to trying pushing Prime on me. I thought there might be a catch to it because there usually is with companies. I don't want prime because the way I'm doing it is cheaper in the long run. Now if Prime were cheaper, yes, I would get it but not until.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm with you about a Prime membership. I had one for a couple of years, but found the shipping was rarely on time and it was easier to shop locally.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

We have prime in the UK because it's the only way to watch a series I like.  But we do love the free shipping and it's very quick here most of the time - sometimes next day.  There are a lot of things we can't buy in our wee town here and it would entail a trip into the city to get it.  So better to use Amazon.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 16, 2016)

I knew it was too good to be true! Yesterday, I decided to check the tracking on my Ebay purchase. When I did, it stated that it was delivered on Sunday around 2:30 p.m. That's when I became suspicious even more so because that was the time the "Amazon" package came. I looked on the box in the fine print to read the tracking number and it was the same as my Ebay purchase. I logged in to my credit card account and I was charged for this purchase. That is when I logged in to my Ebay account and asked the seller why did I receive a "Gift Receipt" insinuating that it was free when it wasn't. This is the response I received:

[FONT=&quot]"We use Amazon Fulfillment Services to ship out some of our orders. The gift note inside is not intentional and was included because the regular invoice wasn't available for this order when it was packaged.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]"

I think they should find something else to include in their boxes rather than leading people on to think that it is free when it really isn't.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 16, 2016)

Well, good to have the mystery solved, but I agree that it's an odd way to do business.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 16, 2016)

Hey, AprilSun;
Getting 40 lbs. sounds like a great buy. I'm confused ( Believe it doesn't take much to confuse me), where do you get the 40 lb bags. BTW, is this clumping or non-clumping? I tried the clumping kind with my 16 year old cat.  He sits in it with his butt outside and goes outside the box. If there's anything in the box from a previous visit, he'll go way outside the box, like on my living room rug. I found out he doesn't like the feel of it.  I learned that this is a common thing with cats, which have been brought up with non-clumping litter. So now, he gets , AND USES non-clumping litter.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 17, 2016)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Hey, AprilSun;
> Getting 40 lbs. sounds like a great buy. I'm confused ( Believe it doesn't take much to confuse me), where do you get the 40 lb bags. BTW, is this clumping or non-clumping? I tried the clumping kind with my 16 year old cat.  He sits in it with his butt outside and goes outside the box. If there's anything in the box from a previous visit, he'll go way outside the box, like on my living room rug. I found out he doesn't like the feel of it.  I learned that this is a common thing with cats, which have been brought up with non-clumping litter. So now, he gets , AND USES non-clumping litter.



It is clumping and I buy it at either Amazon or Ebay. It's according to which one has it the cheapest when I need it and is offering the shipping free.


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, folks, I think I've found out what's going on. I had ordered 2 separate orders from Ebay and each was a different seller. I received my second package today and it is in an Amazon box labeled Prime with a gift receipt in it also. I did a search using Google for "Ebay Fullfillment Services" and Ebay and got some informative information. It sounds like these people are using their Amazon Prime account to ship some of their packages they sell on Ebay. This explains why I didn't have an invoice but had the gift receipt instead. I found there are many more that have been receiving the same kind of packages and was wondering about it too. I may be wrong but it seems like they are violating the Terms of Service on their Amazon Prime Account. Oh well............


----------



## rwevans (Aug 18, 2021)

AprilSun said:


> This past Friday, I had logged in to Amazon and was going to purchase 40 lbs. of cat litter. I combined the litter and her food but still, it wasn't enough to amount to the limit I needed to get "free shipping". I don't have Prime because it's cheaper for me to use the "free shipping" options than to pay the Prime membership. I just don't order enough for it to be worthwhile. So, rather than adding something I didn't need, I checked Ebay and there were some sellers there that had it cheaper in the long run with free shipping. So, I ordered from Ebay instead. Today, I was watching tv and thought I heard a vehicle outside. I looked out and there was the mail truck. I thought that Ebay must use Sunday shipping via the mail also but once I got it opened up, I see a gift receipt from Amazon. I logged into my Amazon account, and so far, I haven't been charged for anything. I may be too suspicious but these days, you can never tell. Have any of you that shop on Amazon received a free gift from there? I am still in shock!


Yes,  Aug. 16 I compared Amazon Firestick with Other sellers.  I got $5. off to order from Ebay, so I did.  Today I received the firestick as a free gift from Amazon.  What gives, does anybody know? Is it for real or is there a catch?


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2021)

AprilSun said:


> Have you received a "free gift" from Amazon??????​


No, not that way, you are wise to be careful.  If however Amazon accepts it on your account, and you are sure you are logged into your account it should be ok.

I get kitty litter from the local Tractor Supply, $8.99 for a 50 pound bag.  I pick it up, don't know if they ship.  See https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/paws-claws-non-clumping-cat-litter-50-lb?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

So far I have had very good results from my orders from Amazon. I'm buying something all the time. I bought a recliner about a year ago and the box was left outside in the rain. Both the recliner and box were soaked. They refunded my money immediately and I didn't even have to return the chair and it cost over $200.00


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 19, 2021)

bluebreezes said:


> I'm with you about a Prime membership. I had one for a couple of years, but found the shipping was rarely on time and it was easier to shop locally.


That has changed since Prime now has their own delivery service....


----------



## Judycat (Aug 19, 2021)

My recent order from Amazon  didn't have an invoice included.


----------



## butterfliesinthewind (Sep 9, 2021)

AprilSun said:


> This past Friday, I had logged in to Amazon and was going to purchase 40 lbs. of cat litter. I combined the litter and her food but still, it wasn't enough to amount to the limit I needed to get "free shipping". I don't have Prime because it's cheaper for me to use the "free shipping" options than to pay the Prime membership. I just don't order enough for it to be worthwhile. So, rather than adding something I didn't need, I checked Ebay and there were some sellers there that had it cheaper in the long run with free shipping. So, I ordered from Ebay instead. Today, I was watching tv and thought I heard a vehicle outside. I looked out and there was the mail truck. I thought that Ebay must use Sunday shipping via the mail also but once I got it opened up, I see a gift receipt from Amazon. I logged into my Amazon account, and so far, I haven't been charged for anything. I may be too suspicious but these days, you can never tell. Have any of you that shop on Amazon received a free gift from there? I am still in shock!



Yes I ordered a huge stuffed dinosaur from ebay . Just ordered one .  I received two and one said it  was 
a gift from Amazon .   I also looked for it on Amazon but ordered from ebay.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

Nope have not received a free gift from them.


----------

